

Show HN: Practice makes perfect. An alternative way to learn Swift - dome82
https://github.com/domenicosolazzo/practice-swift

======
snissn
Hi, this looks great, and i've just been wanting to learn swift, but it's a
bit overwhelming! Is there a recommended path towards working through the
repo?

also i wanted to load a few of the games in the Games folder, but there aren't
any ".xcodeproj" files, is there something else I should be doing? Thanks!

~~~
dome82
I will take a look to the .xcodeproj and write more about the path that I
follow while writing these projects :)

